# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng đánh thức 5 giác quan độc đáo ở Thượng Hải - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

*Mỗi tối, nhà hàng chỉ phục vụ 10 thực khách với 22 món khác nhau. Vì thế, không khó hiểu khi có rất nhiều người chấp nhận "chờ dài cổ" để tới lượt mình.*

Bữa tối ở nhà hàng Ultraviolet bắt đầu lúc 19h30. Các thực khách sau khi đợi ở “nơi tập kết” sẽ được chở tới nhà hàng bằng 2 xe tải nhỏ.

Khi yên vị trên ghế, một bức tường lớn màu đỏ xuất hiện và được kéo lên rất nhanh, khiến mọi người có cảm giác căn phòng đang chìm xuống. Kế đó là âm thanh của tảng đá nứt, bầu trời đầy sao hiện ra, nến được thắp lên và người phục vụ rung chuông báo hiệu bữa tối đã bắt đầu.

Được cải tạo lại từ một nhà kho cũ ở trung tâm Thượng Hải, nhà hàng Ultraviolet của đầu bếp người Pháp Paul Pairet chỉ phục vụ 10 khách mỗi tối với 22 món ăn, nhằm đánh thức toàn bộ 5 giác quan của thực khách.

Mỗi món ăn hội tụ đủ các yếu tố thẩm mỹ, âm thanh và mùi vị. Ví dụ, khi ăn món tôm hùm hấp, trên tường sẽ hiện hình ảnh những con sóng đang đánh vào bờ, gian phòng tràn ngập mùi vị của biển và tiếng rì rào của sóng.

Nhà hàng mới chỉ mở cửa hồi tháng 5, bắt nguồn từ niềm đam mê nấu ăn và chụp ảnh của Pairet.

*Những hình ảnh đẹp của nhà hàng độc đáo này:*



Những không gian đặc biệt trong phòng ăn



Ăn tối trong "rừng sâu"



Hay dưới lòng đại dương



Giữa những bức tường phủ đầy cây leo



Hoặc trong quầy rau quả



Mỗi món ăn đều nhằm đánh thức toàn bộ 5 giác quan của thực khách





Các món ăn ở đây được bài trí như những tác phẩm nghệ thuật













(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

wow sáng tạo thật
Thật tuyệt nếu ăn sáng ở đây

----------


## lunas2

oa... không gian quá tuyệt, như vào trong rừng í

----------


## Amp21

Sáng tạo quá

----------


## thuydn

Trung Quốc đúng là nghĩ ra được nhiều chiêu

----------


## thientai206

đẹp, độc & lạ

----------


## missan

Nhà hàng đẹp và không gian lạ quá, rất đẹp.

----------


## hoaban

Đúng là sáng tạo thật, cho ta 1 cảm giác thật thoải mái.

----------


## quangha2k13

Oầy, đẹp thế!
ở Việt nam chắc chưa có nới nào có!

----------

